# Green Belt with a Router



## JDavis0824 (Jun 21, 2014)

New to the Site, just started playing with the router I've had for years, It's a Ryobi 163. Bought an inexpensive Dovetail Jig, MilesCraft Universal Base with an assortment of Bushings.
Here's my problem, the 1/2" OD Bushing, does not fit in the 1/2 template fingers. Did I go too cheap on the jig?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Are you sure they are both 1/2", try measuring them.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jim, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.
Agree with Bob make sure you are not dealing with metric


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of the jigs are 7/16" not 1/2"....

...or they require 7/16" guide bushings..


----------



## JDavis0824 (Jun 21, 2014)

The Jig is stamped as 1/2" and the bushing is a 1/2 OD. Measuring, it looks like the jig is slightly smaller than 1/2".
Can I use a 7/16" bushing and just make sure I go edge to edge?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim, what does the manual say? If it says 1/2" for both, [template and bushing] then something is wrong. Take it back.

Also check you 1/2" bushing. It may be off size.

A forum member I spoke to about this did not believe that a 7/16" bushing was called for...LOL.

There should be one in your bushing set. Try it.


----------

